# Making phone calls using C#



## prow (May 29, 2011)

Hello,

I am trying to create a C# application that will be able to make phone calls using pre-recorded messages to cell phones, as well as text messages, and I am a bit stumped as to where to start. I want the application to run locally on windows XP if possible (and possibly migrate it to a web app). Is there any software/libraries I need to download in order to do this? Does anyone have any good tutorials on how to accomplish this? All help would be greatly appreciated.

Prow


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Sorry, this sounds to much like you want something like/used for 
telemarketing.

BG


----------



## prow (May 29, 2011)

Its not for telemarketing, its for a game some friends and I want to put together. The idea is its a real life video game. It has a story with characters and a plot but it exists in the real world. The characters communicate with you via emails, phone calls and texts (all pre recorded or pre written), direct you to websites to find clues, and basically gets you to solve the mystery of the game, but fully engrossing you because it happens all in the real world. We want to try to get the infrastructure working first before we get too in depth, however we would like to flesh the idea out to giving the fictional characters within the game their own facebook, youtube, websites, etc.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello prow, welcome to TSF!

I'd like to note before I say anything that Facebook does not allow fake profiles to be created of people that don't really exist. There are of course exceptions to this rule, but I've seen accounts get removed just for this reason. Just thought this should be put out on the table before you try doing that.

Send Text Messages Tutorial.
Make a phone call.

Those two links should provide you with the information you need ( hopefully ). The text message idea sounds very doable, but the phone call idea doesn't sound so easy. If anything, I'd exclude doing this. Although it sounds cool to do, I can clearly see this going the wrong way if someone didn't provide the right phone number and you had an automated "Death" call for your game to the wrong person. With a text message, you can easily say at the top of the message "==*Game name*==", which would be much easier to distinguish that it's not for real.

Anyways, good luck to this idea of yours! It does sound promising!


----------

